
Why Amazon could be about to open 400 physical bookstores - BOBSINM
http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/03/why-amazon-could-be-about-to-open-400-physical-bookstores/
======
mtmail
first sentence: "Mall CEO Sandeep Mathrani has reversed course on the claim."

